# I smell a rat and it ain't Dave



## vincev (Jun 11, 2013)

I have never heard of a Schwinn Mustang but for only $5000 dollars i might be tempted.Hmm.....
http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/bik/3857986985.html


----------



## Mybluevw (Jun 11, 2013)

Wow...and it has the "Rare" double kickstand :eek:


----------



## bricycle (Jun 11, 2013)

What a joke! guy trying to sell a bike with a car emblem on it and trying to pass it off as a Schwinn Mustang to unsuspecting buyers!


----------



## Coaster Brake (Jun 11, 2013)

Seems legit


----------



## momona (Jun 11, 2013)

Spam it! These get annoying, especially when they post everyday.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 11, 2013)

As Carl Childers would say "That is funny ha ha, not funny queer"! V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 11, 2013)

*smell a rat*

i dig the carl reference.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jun 11, 2013)

*Brian is correct*

If you Google "Mustang Chrome Script" in images, you will see that the chrome emblem on the bike
was taken from a vintage Mustang Car. Now I'm no expert on "Rare Schwinns", but this thing looks like it
was pieced together from several bikes.........Wayne


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 11, 2013)

I looking for the Lamborghini Schwinn. Apparently, in 1970 Lamborghini worked with Oscar Wastyn Schwinn in Chicago to create this super fast bike. It is the predecessor to the Schwinn Paramount. Anyone buying this BS yet? IF so, I have a deal for you.


----------



## olderthandirt (Jun 14, 2013)

*carrera speedster 4 cam rs gs gt*

no but rumor has it Porsche worked directly with FERDINAND SCHWINN to create a bare bones speedster bicycle  with alloy rims and alloy lightweight brake arm. they only produced one it went to JAMES DEAN  it was on his bike rack at the time of his fatal accident and has since vanished along with the prototype tooling ,it has been said that on foggy nights JAMES can be seen on this very machine furiously pedaling up to the wreck site and then he vanishes , true story !


----------

